# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  سوال: راجع به quick report

## hmahdavi921

با سلام 
من برای گزارش گیری از یک تمام  صفحه  استفاده کردم چون تعداد ستونهای جدولم زیاد بودند.بعد از اجرای گزارش فقط 20 سانتی متر اول گزارش نمایش داده میشه  در صورتی که کل فرم ساخته شده برای گزارش 32 سانتی متر هست.لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------

